

What is your most annoying compile/runtime error message you've encountered? - ronbeltran
http://ronbeltran.blogspot.com/2011/09/what-is-your-most-annoying.html

======
dramaticus3

        % php --syntax-check somefile.php
        Errors parsing somefile.php

